# Dominion



## svalbard (Jul 16, 2015)

I have just started this series and before I binge watch over the weekend I am looking for opinions as to whether it is worth it or not. From what I saw in the first episode it seems to have potential and I did enjoy the source movie Legion from a few years back. Thoughts?


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 17, 2015)

It's sub-average but not unwatchable. I would watch it, but only if you having nothing else better to watch.

I've managed to hold on and make it into the second season but the acting is often stiff and the action low budget. The concept is good though, just doesn't have a strong enough production team behind it. The eightballs are what keep me watching, because they provide a more horror like setting to the show -- demon like possession and all.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 18, 2015)

TBH  I wanted to like it even though it was a continuation of Legion (a film I felt was offensively stupid) but after 3 or 4 epi's I had to concede defeat


----------



## svalbard (Jul 19, 2015)

I am going to give a few episodes a go this evening.


----------

